# Marineland C-220 enough flow?



## BloodWorm (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I have a marineland C-220 canister filter that is rated at... guess what... 220gph. By looking at the water flow, I'm not sure it is attaining this water flow. I want to use this filter on a planted aquarium and also use lily pipes. This is going to be a standard 20g tank. 24X12.

I don't want to have dead spot in my aquarium and I would prefer not to use additional power head. Look at the video below and tell me what do you think of the situation. Should I go with an Eheim Classic instead?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Bloodworm,

I use a C-220 on a 30 gallon (36X12X18) aquarium and it provides plenty of filtration and flow. With a proper sized and shaped lily pipe the flow should improve substantially. BTW, I use the OEM output fitting on my filter.


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

Based on the video, the flow is pretty pathetic, imho, not anything that would indicate 220 gph. It is not clear where the video is from, therefore, the usual questions apply: is the filter relatively clean? tubbing? any kinks? how far below the tank is it? etc.

Most filter ratings are based on tests with filter empty of media. Even then, at 220gph the flow should have no problems reaching, at least, the oposite side of the tank.

I read the specs and like the looks, the size, what it comes with, and the price. The reviews, however are pretty spotty. In any case, I am suspecting that not everything is right with the filter in the video.

I'm partial to Eheims (I got 5 atm), but for a 20G? ...


----------



## BloodWorm (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree with OVT. To me, this looks pathetic! The video is from my actual filter. The filter is sitting just below the tank (41" from the tablet the filter is on and the top of the aquarium) that is pretty normal. The hoses are of minimum length. The filter is clean and every time I clean it I brush the impeller and the hole where it is sitting, so I don't think cleanliness is a problem.

If I go for a Eheim, which one do you recommend for 20g and good circulation?
Maybe a Fluval 06 series, what do you think?

PS. by the way OVT, what is the problem for a Eheim and a 20g ?


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

> PS. by the way OVT, what is the problem for a Eheim and a 20g ?


Oh, nothing wrong with Eheims . It just hurts me to pay that much money for a 20G. Given, I never had a chance to use a Classic (looks like ~$140 on web for 2217). You sort of pushed my personal button: I got a 12G long hooked to Finnex 360 and the flow is just ook when it's totally clean. I have been debating with myself which way to go. Also, I'm worried about TOO much flow: even with adjustable flow control, it could be blowing plants and fish all over the place. Also, bigger filters come with bigger tubes and plumbing that seem to overwhelm the looks of a smaller tank. I also would prefer a smaller filter footprint. There seems to be a consensus in the community that a decent canister filter for smaller tanks is absent from the market. I tried to go cheap and spent $50-$70/ea on different filters that do not work for me. In the end I spent more money then the cost of Eheim 2075 and still have a marginal filter.

So, if you find one, PLS let me know 

Back to your filter: nothing wrapped around the impeller shaft? All blades present and not bent? The blades rotate freely around the shaft? You have not been re-using the same foam over and over? All the usual stuff ...

Take a very close look at the metal jacket surrounding the magnet on the opposite end from the blades. Any chance there is a hairline crack? (I had that happen to me with a 10-year old Eheim and it took me a while to figure out what was wrong).

I just have difficult time believing that I am seeing 220gph from your filter ... There is not that much that can go wrong with a filter, and when it does, it's pretty obvious...

Best of luck


----------

